# RIP Coolio



## crOOk

Coolio has died last night from an OD. I don't know anything about the substance he used or the circumstances. He had been contemplating suicide for a while. Any info on his death would be appreciated!  

RIP Dennis... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Moran_(computer_criminal)


----------



## DrunkardsDream

I did not know him but rest in peace.


----------



## spork

This is horrible news.  We had plans to visit him in Cali, but just kept putting it off. He's going to be missed.


----------



## sonic

FUCK! RIP Coolio. You were always a good friend. We had some fun times. I hope to see you in another universe some time. You will always be in my thoughts. You didn't have too many family members who you talked about except your dad, but you always did such a good job making friends online. I am completely numb. There's nothing I can say that will bring you back so I guess I have nothing to say.


----------



## rollin_stoned

Holy shit, this is some messed up news. I can't believe he's dead, man. I wish he would have held out longer, as selfish as that is to say. There is always a light at the end of the tunnel. RIP Coolio, you will surely be missed.


----------



## phenethylo J

I just found out this afternoon and was completely speechless. You were a great person and I'm going to miss you. 

RIP Coolio


----------



## herbavore

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope that whatever you dreamed is where you are.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RIP Coolio

I had no idea he was such a cool cat.  Must have been smart as fuck, certainly smarter than I am.  He'll be missed.


----------



## stardust.hero

Coolio


----------



## Mel22

Ugh...fuck.

RIP Coolio


----------



## Cornishman

Rest in peace dude.


----------



## vibrancy3

RIP Coolio (i did not know the guy) but can tell he was decent bluelighter.


----------



## ocean

RIP Coolio


----------



## xstayfadedx

Wtf?!  No way.... now I can't joke about coolio taking a break from the rap game and joining bluelight instead (I know he wasn't actually Coolio).  Anyways rest in peace man   this is such sad news


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Fucking shit . Hadn't talked to you in a while, but you'll always be good people in my book.

People I know need to quit fucking dying. I've experienced more death in the past 6 months than the rest of my life combined.


----------



## Venrak

^Truth.

The drop has once again become the ocean...


----------



## Tommyboy

RIP man.  I always enjoyed conversing with him in threads, and will miss being able to do so.

Also, I enjoyed reading this;
"He was later arrested and pled guilty to defacing the websites of *DARE* and RSA Security, as well as unauthorized access of the U.S. Army and Air Force computer systems at four military bases." -source

Like a boss!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

RIP Coolio.

Always loved reading your posts man.  Hate to see another Bluelighter go.


----------



## hatrix

Didn't know him here on BL personally, but it's still sad to hear of a fellow BLer dying. RIP Coolio.


----------



## Venrak

What a warrior.


----------



## THCified

So much bad news atm... RIP Coolio!


----------



## kaywholed

RIP bro, I am sure you are in gangsters paradise now.


----------



## cj

Very sad news. Dude was one of a kind.


----------



## hoova53

Omfg i cant believe this news! Im so mad and sad right now i just want to talk to someone that knew him. If anyone knows his gf or the girl he has been seeing could u ask if she could please please contact me.. I didnt know bluelight from here but i met him somewhere else. He was def a one of a kind and he would give u the shirt on his back to help u out if u needed it. I didnt know him irl but we were very good friends on here. He was someone i could trust and i was someone he could trust. Are u sure that he died on the 14th? If i believe right that was his birthday. Ive been thinkin someone has been weird for exactly 11 days and 11 hrs ago when i was in the middle of talking to him and he completely logged off out of nowhere and never came back. It wasnt abnormal for him to just "disappear" but it was abnormal for him to completely log off and not log back in and me not talk to him for this long. Sorry about yelling eveyone but im just so saddened by this news. For about 8 days i have been searching online for obituaries, calling local hospitals and jails and havent found a thing. If anyone in here was good friends with him could u please, please msg me. Thanks


----------



## hoova53

rip coolio. U will b missed!!!!


----------



## crOOk

hoova53 said:


> Omfg i cant believe this news! Im so mad and sad right now i just want to talk to someone that knew him. If anyone knows his gf or the girl he has been seeing could u ask if she could please please contact me.. I didnt know bluelight from here but i met him somewhere else. He was def a one of a kind and he would give u the shirt on his back to help u out if u needed it. I didnt know him irl but we were very good friends on here. He was someone i could trust and i was someone he could trust. Are u sure that he died on the 14th? If i believe right that was his birthday. Ive been thinkin someone has been weird for exactly 11 days and 11 hrs ago when i was in the middle of talking to him and he completely logged off out of nowhere and never came back. It wasnt abnormal for him to just "disappear" but it was abnormal for him to completely log off and not log back in and me not talk to him for this long. Sorry about yelling eveyone but im just so saddened by this news. For about 8 days i have been searching online for obituaries, calling local hospitals and jails and havent found a thing. If anyone in here was good friends with him could u please, please msg me. Thanks


I wasn't that good friends with him myself, but I know a few of his friends. Pm me your skype address and you can hop on irc with some of his friends. They might know more than I do. I know he had been talking about being acutely suicidal for a while, he had pretty much just been delaying it afaik. He even mentioned it on bluelight once I think. Last time I talked to him was 3 weeks or so ago when he completely disappeared mid-conversation. Not for the first time either, but this time he never got back to me afterwards and I kinda gave him shit for that. Shit in a respectful manner, but nonetheless, not how I wanted to be remembered by him. That's just life I guess. God, stop dying and leaving the rest of us alone out here in this shithole!

Btw I carefully inquired about his emotional state three times in the past month. One time he evaded and the other two times he just left immediately. I think he might've had his mind set on this for a bit.


----------



## ebola?

SHIT.
We were gonna kick it when I was next down in Berkeley.  Such a smart and kind person; the world has incurred quite a loss. 

ebola


----------



## CombatWombat

So goddamn sad.  Rest in peace, Coolio/Dennis.  At a loss for words, honestly...  I only met you once, but I knew you to be one of the smartest and good-intentioned people I've met, and it's quite depressing to see you go.  Would've been great to really know ya.  


RIP.


----------



## kaywholed

did not know that BL was a hangout for the 1337....


----------



## Bill

Fuck :[
Rip Coolio


----------



## brutus

It always hurts to know we lost a Bluelighter, but hurts even more when you recognize or know the person. 

Rest in Peace


----------



## alantis360

I have known coolio for a few years now.  I have always considered him a good friend, just sucks sometimes drugs get such a grip there is nothing you can do to help.  Im left with feelings of anger and sadness.  More feelings of anger though.  

Where ever he may be I hope he is resting, bc he def was not here.

RIP Dennis I will never forget you buddy.


----------



## cybertool

I didn't know coolio as long as most of you but the times i did have a chance to talk with the man he was a great person and the thought of loosing another good BL member is terrible news but i hope he is in a better place he will be missed


----------



## Jester-Race

RIP coolio. So many fucking good times with this guy.... jesus. 

Another one. FUCK HEROIN

FUCK.

seriously man I hope you are doin better on the other side.


----------



## tentram

dude always spoke his mind and said things how they were.  

RIP, man.


----------



## Lysis

Holy shit. This is awful. He showed up in SLR every once in a while.

RIP


----------



## purplefirefly

Dude.....

I remember writing to you while you finished your jail sentence and trying to send you interesting things to read about. I remember candyflipping at 3 am and sitting outside trying to figure out what the wildlife was saying to one another. We didn't talk over the last few years but I never forgot you. I hope you're resting peacefully and whatever pain you were running from is gone. Shine on you crazy diamond. 

Rip Dennis


----------



## Hammilton

ebola? said:


> SHIT.
> We were gonna kick it when I was next down in Berkeley.  Such a smart and kind person; the world has incurred quite a loss.
> 
> ebola



I think it was Coolio that got me in contact with you, if I remember right (or was it the other way around?).  He was always around to talk to- seeing him offline for this long made me know something was up, but I'm surprised and saddened to hear that he had been considering suicide.

Lately when I tried getting in touch with him I wouldn't get a response.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I hate to hear this. Rest in peace, Coolio.


----------



## tricomb

God bless him and his family and friends.  RIP Coolio, you will be missed.


----------



## The_Rogue

Damn. Peace, Coolio.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

RIP Coolio

my heart goes out to those that knew him


----------



## Help?!?!

Fucking fucking fuck! Coolio you were the shit. One of those few elite users who were well ahead of the game in nearly every instance. Sad too, for some reason given his seemingly constant level headedness(from what I saw...) that unless some accident occur ed he would be one of the ones around for the longer runs but alas that was not what was in store, apparently.  I'll respect you forever mang, like someone else stated you told it how it was regardless of the difficultly or the ripples it would create! Rest in absolute peace brother!


----------



## CaptainAmerica

So sad to hear this. He was a crazy but brilliant guy, always told it like it is. Helped me when I was first starting off on the web, and always, I repeat, always came through.

Class act, you will be missed buddy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Wow I did time with this guy in Carroll County Jail (the old jail) many years ago. This is very sad, he seemed like a genuine person.


----------



## severely etarded

tentram said:


> dude always spoke his mind and said things how they were.
> 
> RIP, man.



This is the truth. No doubt 

I can't believe Coolio's gone. FUCK. I didn't know he hacked DARE website. Props to him, that's a great accomplishment. IDGAF what the establishment thinks of that!

RIP Coolio.


----------



## crOOk

http://frigo.ca/coolio/


----------



## tambourine-man

RIP man.

Always enjoyed your posts.


----------



## Cloudy

Are you fucking kidding me  goddamn tragic.  Great guy, great posts on BL, but sadly like many of us, he dived real hard into his drug use.  Not to say this is not surprising because it is, but with what I knew of some of his drug use there was potential.  

I never talked to you much, but I did enjoy the few times I did.  I always read your posts on BL with high regard.  Rest in peace.

This makes me look at my own drug use a bit and ways to make sure I don't go over board, I rather not end up in the shrine.


----------



## mamirliis

Just woke up to this news and havent been able to stop crying. I have never met him in person, but considered him to be one of my closest friends. I will really miss him.  He was one of if not the most selfless person I knew.


----------



## arylcyclohexagram

Jeez. This is sad news. See you on the other side, my friend,  8(


----------



## Vaque

RIP my friend


----------



## j1m1th1ng

We didn't part on good terms.  But I have missed having you as a friend the last 10 months or so.  I figured you had feel deep into dope and that was the root of the problems that arose between us.  You turned me onto a lot of cool things and acted as a mentor at one point.  I wish we had buried our beef because live is too short.  I love  you man, and hope you have found peace.  Cya ya in another life brother.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

damn....so tragic. rest in peace brother.


----------



## Bambooshoot

RIP Coolio. So sad to see another bluelighter go.


----------



## Public//Enemy

RIP Coolio.. Many a nights we had some good words.


----------



## sonic

Not only was he extremely smart but he was very fun to hang out with. The amount of knowledge he learned on his own is incredible. If you read some of what he posted on other forums, it's hard to even keep track of what he was talking about because it's so advanced. He definitely had to dumb it down for the general populus.
He might have done jail time for various reasons but it started because he had the balls to hack major government websites. I always let him in my house and trusted him despite his past. It had no bearing on the present. We shared stories of computer hacking from long ago and had lots of fun with various things that most people will never get to appreciate in the way that we did. The conversations we had were amazing, both online and offline.
When I was going through rough times he was comforting and understanding. He helped me get through a lot. I wish I could post some of the things he said to me over the years that were both funny and comforting. Sometimes I would just keep a log of what he'd tell me so I could go back and read it, then eventually delete the text file. I still remember a lot of the funny things he said. 

We certainly were destined to become friends. There was some sort of gravity that pulled us together. I didn't even know him before he came to my house because he was friends with my ex and we ended up hitting it off from the start. He said he was shocked to find that I was the person that I am, that we had similar backgrounds and that I was modding OD at the time. We were both shocked, not expecting to find out about each other, expecting to find someone different and not as interesting I guess. 
He was completely loyal to me and his close friends. It's too bad that he ever moved away. He was so stressed out for various reasons. I will say that he always did everything with class and style. His girlfriend and roomate leaving him was just too much for him at the time. Why it happened is somewhat understanding so I harbor no real resentment toward anyone related to his passing. He is just the kind of guy who is not all talk. He said he wanted to die, and he followed through with it. Now he can see what is on the other side. He was always trying to push the limits and I bet he had a hard time even intentionally ODing because he was so strong. He accomplished plenty in life, more than most of us ever will. He had balls of steal, was loyal to his good friends, and had a massive amount of knowledge and enlightenment about the world. Yet he was willing to hangout with people who only had a fraction of his knowledge, he definitely wanted to give something back to the world and he did in many different ways. 
Dennis was never exclusively a bluelighter, because he was needed all over the internet but this board and all the others he posted on will never be the same without his posts and his continuous research that he shared. He was always sharing knowledge to anyone who listened. I don't know how he found out about all the things he did. He really devoted his life to knowledge and neuro chemistry making him far smarter than most people who were professionals when he he no official degrees or jobs related to what he knew. He might have cast harm reduction aside at the very end, but he was cautious enough to stay alive for as long as he wanted to and shared HR with the masses. 

The greatest things in life never seem to last. It is impossible to comfort someone with legitamite problems other than sympathizing, but very few could empathize with him and his life. I'd say this pretty much proves that with intellegence comes natural depression. 

I give all my love and respect to you Dennis, and you'll live on forever in my mind along with many others.  You are the definition of an underground legend. Those who don't care just don't know enough.


----------



## windoze9x

I am going to miss this dude.  I've known him since we hung out in an irc channel in 2005 .  He was always super cool to me and was so fucking smart.  If anyone finds an obituary please post it.  I am having trouble finding much information.


----------



## foolsgold

r.i.p.


----------



## Delsyd

Damn dude, really sad to see this.


----------



## villian

FUCK. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.

I started talking to Coolio on Bluelight around 2005 on Bluelight IRC. We were never really close but we talked often, we weren't great friends but we were definitely friendly acquaintances. We also shot each other PM's often. For awhile we even ran a little business together on another message board. This made me terribly sad, but then I started to read this thread...

I never realized Coolio on Bluelight was the same EFNet Coolio who got blamed for the Mafiaboy DDoS attacks that went down in 2000 and got arrested for the RSA hack and DARE defacing. I knew *that* Coolio since 1996! I went by a different nick on IRC back in the day than I use on Bluelight now. We hung out in virtually all the same channels and had literally dozens of mutual friends as we ran in almost the exact same circles. We spend literally thousands of hours bullshitting with each other on EFNet in the late 90's and early 2000's. 

This completely blows my mind. Such a fucking loss.

I wish my drug addled mind had been able to put two and two together and realized that we were actually very close back in the day*, how the fuck did neither of us ever realize who each other were?*

This is shitty on so many levels. I literally grew up with Coolio, I first started chatting with him when I was 12 years old and I am 29 now. Fuck me 

WTF 

RIP man. I hope you have found the comfort in death that you searched for your entire life.

My condolences to your family. 

This is the first time I remember crying in years.


----------



## cmkhalsa

that pics taken in my basement.


----------



## cmkhalsa

Im not sure, but I might have come to your house around 2009 with Coolio. I haven't talk to him in almost 2 year, but he taught me so much in my life, health, drugs, society.


----------



## F1n1shed

Coolio!!!
I remember talking to him back in the IRC a few years ago  
A smart man indeed.  RIP  bro


----------



## blanca_

Rip....


----------



## L2R

rest in peace, dude.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

Just found out myself.  My fondest memory of Coolio was the disturbing picture he sent us all of his penis....I'll never forget that.  Sadly some troubles souls will choose not to be saved but we must learn from their journey and make some meaning from their pain.  I know you will now find your place Coolio.

Sincerely

MGS


----------



## tamarinds

One of my faviorite bluelighters ever! What the fuck! What the fuck can we all quit dieing?

Coolio RIP brother


----------



## JBrandon

Man, I was just wondering he had been for the last month. Eventually I tracked down someone who clued me in... I have to say, I'm pretty hurt by the news. He was a staple in the scene and I'm going to miss him. He might not have always been prompt, but he always came through for me. Always. There are a lot of things I could have never pulled off without him and I owe him a lot. 

RIP Dennis. I hope that you found relief and happiness. I will miss you.


----------



## O JMASTA R

JBrandon said:


> He might not have always been prompt, but he always came through for me. Always. There are a lot of things I could have never pulled off without him and I owe him a lot.
> 
> RIP Dennis. I hope that you found relief and happiness. I will miss you.


  Couldn't have said it bette myself will miss you sinned (how i knew him)

Was defiantly suicidal his daily cocktail he told me about could have killed an elephant

jwh-018, herb, hash tons of legal: uppers, psychs, and a whole lot of blue downers......with all of that the illeagle dope killed him shame


----------



## taco bell

God damn man..what can I say that hasnt already been said, he was cool as fuck, RIP brother


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

RIP Coolio, I always thought you were an interesting cat but never knew the back story...


----------



## TMNPothead

Damn was told that Coolio went by another name on other forums that i frequent. had no idea they were one in the same. I'll miss you "sinned" "coolio" one of the people i actually listened to on this site. Peace and Love


----------



## toolfan420

We'd lost touch recently which is unfortunate. I knew you weren't doing well but I hoped it wouldn't come to this. I hope you found peace, brother.


----------



## cherub

RIP Coolio.... dayum


----------



## designed_reality

dude i had no idea that was the same cooli0 at all....i used to idle on byxnet with him i knew him back in the day....fuck him and foto are gone, sigh.................


----------



## Lysis

I wonder if he and Erynis AKA Epic knew each other. Same personality, and it's funny that Coolio hated me and Erynis/Epic adored me.  RIP.


----------



## DexterMeth

He was my nig.  Taught me a lot and should have learned more from him.  I wish I didn't get busted and kicked out of SF's Hyatt's Gold Club when I was last in the area.  Ebola, him & I would have had a blast.  I deeply regret that.

He's one of the BLr's I knew the longest and kept in steady contact with.  I had a feeling he was on his way out.

Well you're resting now.  -_-


----------



## tamarinds

Fucking Sinned fuck.

RiP


----------



## freak13

Wow, had not spoke with him since Decemeber 12, January 13. Last convo I had with him I just confirmed with him if he got those blue benzos I gave him and he asked if I got what we traded on his part.
Was always a stand up guy, and taught me a lot since meeting him June 2010.
Sucks i left the scene In April 13...wish I couldve talked to him before he went 
Miss you Sinned
(Lost my other username save on a thumb drive 8) )


----------



## hoova53

DAMN YOU COOLIO! WHY DID I NOT LISTEN TO YOU AND BUY BITCOINS WHEN THEY WERE DOWN TO LIKE $?!?!?!?!?!?! Im really kickin myself in the ass and i know ur looking down saying, "I told you so"


----------



## pizzaman555

Rip coolio. I knew you for a good while, cant believe I met you on Shroomery. thanks again for all the info you've given me, and showing me ways of life. I hope in the end your better off now


----------



## Snarky91

*That's fucked up how coolio passed on*

Man, I remember talking to this cat a few years ago on IRC; it's sad he succumbed to BS.


----------



## Snarky91

Coolio was sincere man. Yet he was also unassuming. Just an uncanny kind of guy. I wonder what he was going through... Humbling in a way and cautionary in another.


----------



## abracadabra girl

Holy Shit! No! I partied with this dude and considered him a friend. I was just thinking recently I need to get in touch again.  RIP Dennis.


----------



## peepsqueek1

I know this is extremely late, but I briefly dated Dennis before he moved to cali, and if anyone could pm me some info about his death/possible reasons for doing so it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Solipsis

I'll light a candle for you - just did - , much respect


----------



## Acanthus

Really enjoyed reading his Wikipedia entry. What a legend, haha. %) The best ones always go first. Sorry for everyone's loss.


----------



## yepyepwoah

rip sinned. didn't know you too well, but you were always friendly and helpful when I spoke with you.

Thanks for introducing me to dpt. Hopefully you may enjoy more peace where you are than you had here.


----------



## JBrandon

Man I was really hoping (and a part of me still is) that the conspiracy theorists were right and he just faked the whole thing with circular information. I like to think that somewhere out there he's doing weird cathinones and opiates on a beach,with millions in BTC he absconded with from SR...


----------



## Help?!?!

JBrandon said:


> Man I was really hoping (and a part of me still is) that the conspiracy theorists were right and he just faked the whole thing with circular information. I like to think that somewhere out there he's doing weird cathinones and opiates on a beach,with millions in BTC he absconded with from SR...


That would be my dream too...


----------



## llamer

Man, fuck. I know this is old news but rest in peace, brother.


----------



## peepsqueek1

Why has no one held a funeral for him yet? Anyone from berkeley have any details what they did with the body or if a funeral was held? Did everyone just forget about him?


----------



## darkmagex6

peepsqueek1 said:


> Why has no one held a funeral for him yet? Anyone from berkeley have any details what they did with the body or if a funeral was held? Did everyone just forget about him?



I was told that a funeral was held, but looking thru Google, I cannot find the actual records of his death.

He was rumored to have been working with Barnaby Jack on hacking heart implants. Barnaby died not long after Dennis did.

I'm personally convinced that either he faked his own death, or he was assassinated and made to look like he OD'd on something.

Either way, I paid him 2 bitcoins back in 2012 for 4 tabs of extremely powerful and life changing acid. He had a lot of faith in me when I had no faith in myself. I will always remember him. I wish I could meet him IRL, but I will always carry his spirit with me.

Thanks, sinned. Having known you, even if briefly, is a blessing.


----------



## peepsqueek1

I dated him for a short time, very intense 6 months of my life. When I first heard he died it didn't sink in for a long time, I just started bursting out crying thinking about him this past week. What is this about heart implants? What was his interest in that? Also, his roomate told me he found the body so I really doubt he faked it, that doesn't really happen in real life. He was also reported to have an emotional breakdown or something, which is unusual for him given that he always had his shit together. Damn I miss him...you can't really get physically close to someone and just detach forever.


----------



## peepsqueek1

The thing I'm angriest about is that the medics threw away all of his belongings, like they were tainted or something. No thought about the people that would want a memory of him, its just so awful. His family never even held a funeral for him. We need to all get on irc and have an online funeral and read eulogies, he needs a proper funeral. Everyone deserves to be remembered and mourned, especially someone like Dennis. I really wish I responded to him when he messaged me just months before his death, but I was a bitter twat and told him to fuck off. I'll always regret that.


----------



## herbavore

^ I think that is a good idea and you should do it. It helps to remember with others.


----------



## jammin83

I didn't know coolio but I've seen some of posts around. The fact that he hacked the DARE website makes him a legend in my book. Dude had brains no doubt. I hope all is well with him in the afterlife. Sorry for the loss that those of you that have known him have had to endure. Rest in peace brother.


----------



## Help?!?!

jammin83 said:


> i didn't know coolio but i've seen some of posts around. The fact that he hacked the dare website makes him a legend in my book. Dude had brains no doubt. I hope all is well with him in the afterlife. Sorry for the loss that those of you that have known him have had to endure. Rest in peace brother.


qft...


----------



## chompy

Sorry to bump this but I was just missing coolio today. We need to get the BL IRC up again. It was good times during hard times.


----------



## Morninggloryseed

I still wish I could erase seeing his penis.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Lol


----------



## HeadphonesandLSD

I've been busy so I missed replying to this thread on the anniversary.  I didn't realize he was the same coolio from IRC when I started posting here and just assumed someone was using the rapper's name when I saw his posts here in several threads.  Really miss the guy and always had a lot of respect for him.  RIP coolio you went too young.  He would have been a millionaire several times over off bitcoin if he'd lived.  The guy was sitting on a stash of at least 10,000 coins the last time I spoke with him.  Was the first person that got me interested in blockchain based software.


----------



## JBrandon

I?m still not convinced that he didn?t fake his death. I picture him laundering his coins, doing heroin and RCs on a beach somewhere.


----------



## yepyepwoah

JBrandon said:


> I?m still not convinced that he didn?t fake his death. I picture him laundering his coins, doing heroin and RCs on a beach somewhere.



Would be awesome. For all of us gone or incarcerated, he will be the one that got away ;-)


----------



## HeadphonesandLSD

JBrandon said:


> I?m still not convinced that he didn?t fake his death. I picture him laundering his coins, doing heroin and RCs on a beach somewhere.



I like to imagine this too.  Still not convinced he's gone.


----------



## yepyepwoah

dude had to have been making too much bank just from what he was vending (who knows what else he was doing). Why not just take the money and burn out, why kill yourself :-(


----------

